# webAR (web-based augmented reality) system testers wanted



## MorpheusAR (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi, I am fairly new in the augmented reality game, and am in the process of developing a webAR (web-based augmented reality) business strategy. I am looking for some system testers:

Various people, in various parts of the world, with various brands and models of smartphones, using various methods to connect to the internet.

For example, this 360 degree forest scene:

360 Forest Scene

If you are interested in testing AR and learning about webAR, let me know; I'd love to have you aboard!

MorpheusAR.com

Cheers! Morpheus


----------

